# Unusable Wood Zen



## fiferb (Oct 20, 2009)

It's been awhile since I posted a pen because I haven't done anything new. Well, here are two firsts for me, my first Zen and my first casting a piece of burl with alumilite. I think it's red mallee on a black Ti Zen. Hole and tube are painted black. Thanks for looking and a special thanks for comments.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow Bruce, that looks great.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks really sweet Bruce.  I don't see what's unusable about it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 20, 2009)

if that's unusable...send it my way...it'll get used!


----------



## broitblat (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a nice looking combination of wood and Allumilite (I like the color contrasts) and you've made a great looking pen from it.

  -Barry


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Great looking pen!

Robin


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 20, 2009)

Bruce, quit holding out, those look great!!


----------



## fiferb (Oct 20, 2009)

broitblat said:


> That's a nice looking combination of wood and Allumilite (I like the color contrasts) and you've made a great looking pen from it.
> 
> -Barry


 
Thanks for the comments everyone. Actually, I didn't make this clear before but the Alumilite is clear, the black color is from spray painting the drilled hole with black spray paint. I like the way it shows the depth of the wood this way.


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 20, 2009)

Bruce, are you saying that the black is showing the tube color not the Alumilite?


----------



## fiferb (Oct 20, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Bruce, are you saying that the black is showing the tube color not the Alumilite?


 
Yes, I painted both the brass tube and the inside of the blank after drilling. The alumilite is clear.


----------



## artme (Oct 20, 2009)

Now that pen certainly has WOW factor. A beauty.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats a winner! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 20, 2009)

I always wanted to try a ZEN.


----------



## el_d (Oct 20, 2009)

That's Nice Bruce. I like the way the clear looks with the tube painted. It adds a depth to the blank. I just completed a clear cactus with blue tubes. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks amazing. Nice finish. I wish i were smart enough to find something wrong but I can't.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 21, 2009)

GREAT looking pen Bruce! It is much more than just a keeper. Love the way you did the clear over the black.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great, I like the idea!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 21, 2009)

Bruce,
That is a great looking pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice!!  Great idea!


----------



## gallianp (Oct 21, 2009)

The Zen (kit for lack of a better word)  was purchased where.  I am guessing Craft supply?

thanks 
Paul

beautiful pen....


----------



## TurnCrazy (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice comeback!!!


----------

